# ADSL und Suse 8.2



## Zest (19. September 2003)

Hallo Leute

Also nach unentlich langem durchsuchen div. Foren schreib ich auch was 

Mein Problem: Suse 8.2 Home läuft super 
jedoch das ADSL USB Zyxel PRestige 630-11 nicht 
hab den Treiber zx630-11-2003-07-14-src.tgz bei http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download.php geholt wobei mein Franz auch als Schweizer nicht so gut ist 
Hab die Datei in ein verzeichnis entpackt und versucht zu installieren jedoch hab ich was falsch gemacht  nach 3h üben  läuft es noch nicht  ansonsten komm ich mit Linux eigentlich ganz gut klar 

Kann mir jemand Schritt für schritt sagen was oder wie ich am besten vorgehe?
am besten auf Deutsch 

Ach ja hab das ADSL 300 von green.ch die Daten kommen unter xp via DHCP sollte auch so unter linux sein 

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Habenix (19. September 2003)

Hi,

anscheinend hast du dieses Forum nicht durchsucht


----------



## Zest (19. September 2003)

hi Habenix

Doch doch habe ich schon ... nur nützen mir die tipps nicht viel wenn ich nicht so gut Franz. und engl. kann.

So habs jetzt die zx630-11-2003-**** src.tgz und rp-pppoe-3.0.tar.gz
installiert ohne probleme...

nach dem ich den Browser gestartet habe, hab ich trozdem noch keine Verbindung auch mit einem neustart schaffe ich keine abhilfe   
hmmm..

wer weis noch was zu tun ist? 

danke für eine weitere hilfe


----------



## Gabi (20. September 2003)

Hi,



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *der wichtigste Link zum Thema DSL und LInux => http://www.adsl4linux.de/ *



das ist aus meinem Beitrag! Anscheinend hast doch nicht
alles durch gelesen/gecheckt  

Gabi


----------



## Zest (21. September 2003)

Hallo Gabi 

Danke für deine Hilfe hat nur teilweise funktioniert leider 
Inzwischen hab ich das hier gefunden

http://home.datacomm.ch/bryce3d/adsl/ADSL_readme_d.txt

Dies ist eine Sehr gute Beschreibung wie man das Prestige 630-41 installieren muss. Diese Anleitung geht schritt für schritt vor und mit dem zugehörigen Download 

http://home.datacomm.ch/bryce3d/adsl/eciadsl_usermode_cvs.tar.gz

 es super   

Aber jetzt muss ich nur noch was für mein Modem genau in der Art mit der gleichen Schritt für Schritt Anleitung haben das ich auch nachkomme. Oder kann mir jemand sagen was ich genau einstellen muss, damit diese Datei auch bei mir, mit dem Prestige 630-11 läuft?

Prov. Green.ch mit IP 80.****.** usw....

Uffa habe zugleich sicher anderen geholfen, welche Probleme mit dem Prestige630-41 haben 

Jetzt hoffe ich das mir jemand so ausführlich helfen kann  

Danke nochmals schon im voraus


----------



## Zest (24. September 2003)

mir scheint als komme ich nicht so recht voran hab jetzt folgendes ausprobiert:

 speedmgmt.tar.gz 
 speedtouch.tar.gz 
 eciadsl_usermode_cvs.tar.gz 
 rp-pppoe-3.0.tar.gz
 zx630-11-2003-17-**** src.tgz 

hab natürlich jeden einzelnen von denen mal installiert und wieder deinstalliert und auch untereinander kombiniert zum schauen ob sie funzen und das tun sie alle 
Aber wie zum Henker krieg ich jetzt noch mein modem zum laufen 

Auf das Modem(stecker)icon klicken und einwählen bringt nix das Symbol zeigt ein paarmal einen Blitz und dan ist wieder ruhe

Der Ping-befehl gab kein resultat: unbekanter host

host restart brachte nix: alles OK

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices 
brachte auch nichts ausser das ich angeblich ein Dynamite USB modem haben soll *suchsuch* hmm da ist ein Prestige630-11 und nix Dynamite an meinem USB  

# cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
T:  Bus=04 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2
B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0
D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1
P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 0.00
C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  0mA
I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub
E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms
T:  Bus=04 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0
D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1
P:  Vendor=06b9 ProdID=a5a5 Rev= 0.00
S:  Manufacturer=AME
S:  Product=DynaMiTe USB Modem
S:  SerialNumber=00A0C54DC933
C:* #Ifs= 3 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=500mA
I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)
E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  16 Ivl=50ms
I:  If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)
I:  If#= 1 Alt= 1 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)
E:  Ad=06(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms
E:  Ad=07(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms
E:  Ad=87(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms
I:  If#= 1 Alt= 2 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)
E:  Ad=06(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  32 Ivl=0ms
E:  Ad=07(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  32 Ivl=0ms
E:  Ad=87(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms
I:  If#= 1 Alt= 3 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)
E:  Ad=06(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  16 Ivl=0ms
E:  Ad=07(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  16 Ivl=0ms
E:  Ad=87(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms
I:  If#= 2 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)
E:  Ad=05(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=   8 Ivl=0ms
E:  Ad=85(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=   8 Ivl=0ms
T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2
B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0
D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1
P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 0.00
C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  0mA
I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub
E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms
T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2
B:  Alloc= 11/900 us ( 1%), #Int=  1, #Iso=  0
D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1
P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 0.00
C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  0mA
I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub
E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms
T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0
D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1
P:  Vendor=04a9 ProdID=2208 Rev= 1.00
S:  Manufacturer=Canon
S:  Product=CanoScan
C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr= 48mA
I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=ff Driver=usbscanner
E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   1 Ivl=16ms
E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms
E:  Ad=03(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms
T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 6
B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0
D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1
P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.04
S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.4.20-4GB ehci-hcd
S:  Product=PCI device 1039:7002 (Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS])
S:  SerialNumber=00:03.3
C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  0mA
I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub
E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=256ms

und schliesslich noch das ppd-log
SuSE Meta pppd (smpppd-ifcfg), Version 1.00 on linux.

We are disconnected.
trying to connect to smpppd
connect 
to smpppd
We are disconnected.
Interface is eth-usb-0.
warning: 
failed to bring eth-usb-0 up
We are connecting.
pppd: Plugin pppoe.
so loaded.
pppd: PPPoE Plugin Initialized
pppd: Plugin passwordfd.so 
loaded.
We are disconnected.
pppd died: pppd options error (exit code 2)

     

Das Modem soll laut Provider auf pppoe eingestellt werden weil nach Swisscom standard kein pppoa mehr unterstütz wird auf WinXP läuft das modem wie unten beschrieben. Hab die einstellungen so übernommen.

Prov Daten:
pppoe
vci/vpi 8,35
Ip: automatisch beziehen
DNS: automatisch beziehen
eth-usb0-999 da hab ich 0 -5 mal probiert ohne Erfolg
Providername: green.ch
Einwahl ist p8,35
PW:***
Username: ***

Alle Einstellungen habe ich so vorgenommen aber mein modem will nichts davon wissen.

Welche Datei oder File brauch ich den nun? Und in welcher Reihenfolge müssen die Installiert werden?

Hab schon sämtliche Anleitungen die auf deutsch sind ausgedruckt nur hat mir alles nix gebracht. 

achja aktueller Kernel 2.4.20

Danke fürs durchlesen


----------

